# Thought about splitting but bees swarmed



## Ray Bayless (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought it was too late in the year for a split. I guess I was wrong cause the bees from my strongest hive swarmed today.
The girls went up 80ft to a limb in a gum tree. To retrieve the swarm I had to shoot out a 6 inch diameter limb.
I want to thank everyone on the forum for the information they share. This is my first year beekeeping I wouldn't have known what to do. This swarm was about the size of a basketball.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

OK, I have to ask. What do you mean you had to shoot out a 6 inch diameter limb? Do you mean you climb up there, or somehow you shoot the limb to get it to fall? If it is the latter, I assume you must own some sort of canon. 

Either way, nice catch! Hopefully they will make it through the winter.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Had a swarm call here just yesterday. Guess it isn't too late. lol


----------



## Ray Bayless (Sep 1, 2010)

shannonswyatt said:


> OK, I have to ask. What do you mean you had to shoot out a 6 inch diameter limb? Do you mean you climb up there, or somehow you shoot the limb to get it to fall? If it is the latter, I assume you must own some sort of canon.
> Either way, nice catch! Hopefully they will make it through the winter.


No not a canon but an AK47. Took a few shots. Knocked a hole in the roof of my shed. I had never seen bees swarm before. Quite an impressive sight. About 8lbs of bees. I put them in two 8 frame deeps with a few partially drawn frames the rest are foundations. I put a queen excluder under the two deeps to keep her in place and a one gallon feeder bucket on top.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Sweet. Maybe my dad will let me use his SKS if I run across that problem!


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

shannonswyatt said:


> Sweet. Maybe my dad will let me use his SKS if I run across that problem!


If not, I have some 2 3/4" slugs that will take far fewer shots.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Yes, but my shoulder can only take a couple of those!


----------

